# Yet another Wal Mart shoplifting Story



## wildmAn47

Ahhahah damnnn...
Fuck walmart.. I got arrested there like 2 months ago for shoplifting...

I'm 17... (random fact, but they dont have beer at the ones near my house)...
It was this walmart that me and my frends would go in. We'd go to the mcdonalds in there and get cups from the trash and refill them and just loiter there ALL day. We caught on to the loss prevention asshole and had problems with the last one they had there. I didn't see her again after she chased me and my friends (one of my friend threw a stick at her when we ran because she was following us in the parking lot). Me and my friends can act like jackasses. About a month or two later me and my frends went back in.

Two of my friends went in and me and my 2 other friends sat outside waiting. We didnt want to all get caught, but then out of nowhere this LP that my friend hit with a stick came around a corner outside of the walmart and was like 
"THERES THAT MOTHERFUCKER THAT HIT ME WITH THAT GOD DAMN STICK!" 
Me and my friends were like FUCK. We ran and called our friends. One of them had to grab their skateboard from behind the desk [they'd make us leave them there cuz every kid with a skateboard would go to walmart and skate through the store]...and then my friend ran out. The LP apparently grabbed him and told him to wait while they went to get my other friend. That friend obviously was like fuck that and ran out.

So they dont like us there.... 
We had a new LP, some gangster dude- we instantly picked him out. We'd still walk around. I rarely stole from walmart, except sometimes. We'd take blank cds to record me for me and my friends band we have, and we'd steal other little stuff that I usually took from other stores since walmart was too much of a joke.

So being as I rarely stole shit from there, though by this time I had again, like all shoplifters that get caught are right before they're caught- I had been getting very cocky. I was testing things, pushing my limits, being as me and my frends would go into that walmart at least once EVERY day after school. We'd do things like: loiter,take advantage of free refills; get the security guards and LPs to follow us, then lead them in circles and fuck with them. We'd sneak up on the LP dude when he would be watching people come into the store. We'd be behind him and suddenly declare: THAT GUY LOOKS SUSPICIOUS LOOK AT THE WAY HES DRESSED AND THE WAY HE HOLDS HIMSELF HES DEFINETLY GONNA TAKE SOMETHING. So the guy, not knowing we were there, got startled and snarled U THINK UR REAL FUNNY EH?...I KNOW WAT U KIDS DO IMA CATCH U ONE DAY AND THROW U IN THE JAIL...

Me and my friend were like "I don't know what you're talking about dude, I would never do such a thing" he was like "IM GONNA FINE YOU A THOUSAND DOLLARS" and my friend taunted "YOU SHOULD MAKE IT THREE THOUSAND I FIND SHOPLIFTERS APPALLING!" in a joking voice and we basically made fun of him and walked around. I remember purposely taking electronics out of the packages and leaving them hanging somewhere around the shelves just to say "HA I COULD HAVE TAKEN THIS...but i didnt..." just to fuck with them. Me and my friends would go in...throw the bouncy balls around take the boards in there and skate around to have the people literally chase us til they called the cops...

Sometimes the employees would leave their radios and price scanners around so we'd take them and hide them in other places in the store. We'd turn the stereos up as loud as they could go til u heard it blasting around the whole store, I remember after an incident in which me and my friend stole beef jerky from a sears across the street. We went to the walmart and walked around chilled and we were eating it. The LP dude thought this was his chance. He stopped us and was like DID YOU PAY FOR THAT?!! and me and my friends were like "fuck you dude we got this at sears check the damn cameras we walked in with this" and hes like "OH REALLY SO IF I GO RING THESE UP THEY WONT SHOW UP?!?" and we were like "I don't know..I dont give a shit we got these at sears check the fucking cameras asshole" and he rang em up........

Of course they rang up and there was that tense moment of silence. He gave us a stare,and we wer like "WAT WE FUCKING GOT THEM AT SEARS CALL THE COPS ASSHOLE I DONT GIVE A SHIT WE DIDNT STEAL THEM FROM HERE" he couldnt do anything so we wer like fuck it we dont care...we didnt steal them from walmart..hahahah..and he was like "IMA LET YOU GO THIS TIME...BUT NEXT TIME IMA THROW YOU IN THE JAIL I GOT MY EYE ON YOU" and i made some sarcastic comment,walked out cursing them off and stuff..me and my frends would go in...id wear a trenchcoat and try to dress as suspicious as possible...walking around past the electronics and me and my frends would be like "QUICK PUT IT IN UR POCKETS" "NO ONES LOOKING" "JUST TAKE IT" and stuff,yelling as loud as we could,hoping they'd search us and waste they're time...we had nothing better to do...so we woudl do anything to piss them off...we did happen to steal a ton of shit from there in general...its just it wasnt one of our favorite places...not much to take nor was there any reason..........

until about two months ago...a weekend where some 10 gangster kids tried to jump me and my frend at a mall...we beat the shit out of them..i hit one with my skateboard..and my frend was like lets get the fuck outta here...we went to his house...chilled drove around fucked with places...caused general mischief...the next day..decided to dedicate it to driving around to everywhere and stealing as much as we could...went to tons of stores got tons of shit...then i realized "hey...i need to see if walmart has this lightbulb thing i need for this screenprinting kit[wich i also stole]" so we went there..i was telling my frend how we had to watch out for this LP..cuz me and everyone else woudl fuck with him so he would be out to get us if he saw us...we went in and saw him..i didnt care tho i figured he coudlnt do anything...

we went to the isle...no cameras..and the LP was at the front of the store...no one was around..perfect chance...took the lightbulbs they wer in these ridiculous square boxes...i just put them in my shirt under my armpits and walked to the bathroom...so me and my frend go in the bathroom...my frend kept his hand on the door just in case hahahaa...and i quickly took the lights out of the box and in my pocket..threw the cases in the trash..and we left...the NEXT day..i walk back in...to get shirts,i see the LP right wen i walk in...we kinda stood there staring at eachother strangely...i look back on it and it reminds me of those "standoffs" in western movies...it was just both of us in the main walkway of walmart right as u walk in...stopped....glaring at eachother...then i made my move..and was like watever and started walking...

he was walking towards me..but in a way to where it was like he was walking past me...but wen he got to my side he spun around and stopped me and was like "COME WITH ME WAT DID U TAKE YESTERDAY?! I KNOW U TOOK SOMETHING" and i was like "wat?...wat are u talking about i didnt take shit...im not going anywhere with you" and hes like "TELL ME WAT U TOOK AND I WONT CALL THE POLICE" and i was like "dude i dont have to say shit u have no proof i did anythign cuz i DIDNT do anything dont accuse me of something i didnt do" all these people staring at us...i went to run around past him and he got in front of me and stopped me again and was like "UR COMING WITH ME" tried to grab me and i was like "DUDE I DONT FUCKING KNOW U GET UR HANDS OFF ME IM NOT GOING ANYWHERE" and he took me to some room....locked with a keypad...

hahah i had no way to get out and was like "LISTEN MAN I KNOW U TOOK SOMETHING YESTERDAY WAT DID U TAKE?! DID U TAKE THESE LIGHTBULBS?!?!" and i was like "DUDE IM NOT SAYING ANYTHING IM NOT SAYING ANYTHING TIL I HAVE A RELATIVE HERE I DIDNT TAKE ANYTHING" and hes like "FINE BUT UR NOT LEAVING AND IM CALLING THE POLICE I GOT U ON CAMERA" and i was like "i dont care watever idk wat ur talking about so watever" and i called my mom..she asked me over the phone if i took it...i dont usually bother lying to my mom...ive no reason to..so i was like "...............u know the answer to that" cuz she had caught me b4 taking things...me and my frend got banned from some supermarket til wer 18 b4 this..and b4 that she had basically found out..that i had a bunch of stuff......and never had money to pay for it..and asked me and i was like...yeah..i took it...and was grounded,so my mom was pissed...but came anyway...

b4 she had gotten there the pigs had already arrived...some girl cop and some big cop trying to act tough and flex his muscles..ahahah...the girl cop was asking the dude all this shit and stuff and the dude was saying how he saw me take the lightbulbs and has it on camera and all this shit...i started flipping out and i was standing up yelling at them telling them i didnt do anythign and to let me the fuck out and the cops wer like "SIT DOWN NOW DONT MOVE" and i was like fine chill...and sat down..then they kept tlking to the dude who clearly had NO proof..but was lying anyway about how he caught me...only proof he had was the cases he pulled from the trash..wich in no way prove that i was the one who took them...i flipped out and stood up again yelling at them and they wer like SIT DOWN NOW I WONT TELL U AGAIN...and i did...kept that up for about 3 more times til my mom got there asked me in front of the cops if i took it and was refused to answer...then they put the handcuffs on me...they wer kinda loose but i wasnt gonna say anything...just in case..hahaha..

they searched my backpack...taking out all of my books and zines...im so glad they didnt actually read them or take a good look at them..or i would have been in wayyy more trouble...id prbly get a response like "HEYY I SEE THESE STICKERS ALL OVER TOWN WAT THE HELL?!" and see that i wasnt just there usual shoplifting case...at the time i was wearing a millions of dead cops backpatch on my sweatshirt....and had my skateboard wich i had wrote "THIS MACHINE KILLS...COPS" on my skateboard...and of course they made a ton of comments "WELL WE ALREADY KNOW YOUR SON HAS AN AUTHORITY PROBLEM DUE TO THE VARIOUS CLOTHING ARTICLES AND GRAFFITI ON HIS SKATEBOARD"...i just kept laughing..i coudlnt believe it...i dont think i could have been any more fucked then i was then,they brought me out to the car...threw me in the back,took me to the station..hitting turns as hard as they could on the way so id just slide around the back(assholes) took me in and put me in some interrogation room where i just sat...they tlked to my mom and then my mom took me home....the whole time..they never read me my rights...

got in some trouble later that night...was grounded for a month...my mom took all my zines and books and music...and told me she was buying me new "normal" clothes wich i would wear...cuz of course my music and books i read had somehow forced me to shoplift...as she said....wich is complete bullshit..i took the lightbulbs cuz i wanted them...my mom trying to talk about how my music brainwashed me and all this shit....but anyway..i was grounded...wen i did finally have court..it was like a town court thing or watever...i assume they knew the cops didnt read me my rights..so although i was arrested they said they werent gonna like have it go to a higher court or watever and they told me i have to spend 6 hours a week with a mentor....i have to hangout with him two times every week...til im 18...and that if that becomes a problem then they will take it to a real court and il have a worse punishment and all this shit...i guess again cuz the pigs didnt read me my rights they knew they probably couldnt do much?....so...its on my record now...they said it woudlnt be expunged...

i chill with this mentor dude...we lift weights and shit..its not that bad...id stil rather be chillin with my frends..but watever....im not sure if im banned from walmart though..wen i was in the room the LP locked me in he was like "AND DONT THINK ABOUT COMING BACK HERE UR BANNED" as the cops wer searching my bag and i was like "banned from wich walmart? just here or...?" and hes like "ALL OF THEM" and i was like "...well all of them where?" and hes like "EVERYWHERE,FROM THE NATION" and i was like "...ohhh...........fuck...i guess il have to go to target from now on then huh?"... but wen i was in court i think they didnt ban me....so...uh...yeah i think the LP dude was lying...dont matter to me ive been in walmart since...not the same one but others...agh..so the cause of all that was because i broke two basic rules.....dont get cocky....and dont return to the same place too much.......in my case i had practically lived there during the day....and pissed them all off.........

it sucks.....


sorry for the long story though


----------



## stove

*Another Wal Mart Shoplifting Story*

Wow wildman. No offense, i know not everyone finished a degree and whatnot, but...


Learn to spell. Reading your story was truly painful. Please, for the love of G-d, learn to spell.

And honestly, shoplifting for fun? Life's that boring? Start hitchin or something...


----------



## veggieguy12

*Another Wal Mart Shoplifting Story*



stove said:


> Wow wildman. No offense, i know not everyone finished a degree and whatnot, but...
> Learn to spell.



That's the future, my friend. The kids these days, all their abbreviations, Internet "chat" and "txt msg" shortcuts. WTF?!?




stove said:


> Reading your story was truly painful. Please, for the love of G-d, learn to spell.



But with that said, did you stop reading before the end?



stove said:


> And honestly, shoplifting for fun? Life's that boring? Start hitchin or something...



Hey, "To each, his own."


----------



## finn

I moved this story into it's own thread, and partially edited it. I'll get back to it... As for the story, this is the reason I don't train teenagers how to shoplift, no self-control, the training just gets them in bigger trouble.


----------



## Turtles

haha i got tackled by a security guard at Rite Aid kuz i stole like 200$ worth of razors to sell needless to say i got arrested witch sucked but i droped a face name sayin i was Scott Stergion (ne one familar with LOC?) and got away with it too bad if i ever get arrested again they're gunna be like hey wait you license doesn't match up


----------



## Coyote

thats rediculously long


----------



## Staralar

If I may offer my personal opnion... seriously? Don't steal unless you need to in order for survival purposes. Otherwize, you or your friends are gonna end up getting caught & posting a story like this.


----------



## stove

Turtles: You were really going to vend...Razors? I mean, c'mon, I know we're a dirty, smelly, unshaven bunch, but...$200 worth of razors? Really?


----------



## stove

Staralar said:


> If I may offer my personal opnion... seriously? Don't steal unless you need to in order for survival purposes. Otherwize, you or your friends are gonna end up getting caught & posting a story like this.



A-fucking-MEN. :scared:


----------



## Dirty Rig

stove said:


> Turtles: You were really going to vend...Razors? I mean, c'mon, I know we're a dirty, smelly, unshaven bunch, but...$200 worth of razors? Really?



I was with Turtles when this went down. They let me off because all the "merch" was in Turtles' pack, and they couldn't charge me with anything.

There was a dude in Center City who would pay out the ass for "recycled razors". I never was told why, but he would pay something like 40 bucks a pack (? turtles, correct me on the numbers), so it was pretty common for squattin' Philly kids to steal razor blades from Rite-Aid and sell them to this dude for cash on the spot. Trust me, we weren't stealing them to shave with haha


----------



## nick

i'm too paranoid to steal from wal-mart..too big..too many people..cameras..etc.

my girlfriend and i heisted backpacks full of food from a grocery store for weeks, but only because i got denied food stamps, had no other income. started getting too confident, and started taking beers. eventually got caught, luckily no cops, but haven't been in the store since.

i wouldn't intentionally fuck with security guards, only because it makes it that much harder for other people to steal. if they suspect people stealing, they're going to be forever scared of any suspicious looking person and be more watchful. 

i get how it's fun though. just taking whatever you can. but it's different going and staying a night in jail vs having a parent come pick you up.


----------



## wartomods

Dirty Rig said:


> I was with Turtles when this went down. They let me off because all the "merch" was in Turtles' pack, and they couldn't charge me with anything.
> 
> There was a dude in Center City who would pay out the ass for "recycled razors". I never was told why, but he would pay something like 40 bucks a pack (? turtles, correct me on the numbers), so it was pretty common for squattin' Philly kids to steal razor blades from Rite-Aid and sell them to this dude for cash on the spot. Trust me, we weren't stealing them to shave with haha



what kind of fucked perverted business would pay 40 bucks for razors


----------



## pillowtron

haha, that sure is alot for a pack of razors


----------



## Dirty Rig

You'd have to ask Turtles. I have no idea what he did with them. I can only assume he was melting them down for scrap metal, maybe?


----------



## finn

Paying that much for recycled razors seems more like a fetish than anything else. Carbon steel isn't worthwhile to melt down- cast iron maybe if you're a metal sculptor.


----------



## wildboy860

I definately stopped reading that before the end. What a fucking joke.


----------



## smellyskelly

os: my eyes! ugh.


----------



## wokofshame

I like this story...reminds me of when I was 13


----------



## bryanpaul

^ what he said...... no wonder everybody hates the lil teenage skaterats in their town...i remember pullin the same type dumb shit when i was in school....... well...ok......, actually i remember being 25 on the road skatin around stores and fuckin with the security guards


----------



## Alaska

He's a young kid, it makes sense. Well, was. This thread is mad old.


----------



## BobbinGoblin

I used to grab purses off the shelf in Walmart, fill them with shit and walk out the store. 
It was the only place I would regularly shoplift, but I couldn't walk into that place without stealing something. 

Since Walmart didn't carry booze and I was underage, I started taking it from Glen's (a grocery store in Michigan). 
I also started to get cocky, I went back to get vodka from the same Glen's two nights in a row. I was stopped at the door with vodka in my purse. This is the point where I should've thrown a smoke-bomb and ran. But, no smoke-bombs, and I'm too damn honest. This was my fourth arrest or so (never for the same thing)... so I did some (more) jail time.

That was four years ago.
I can vouch for the judiciary systems failings and ineffectiveness, but I do not steal any more - there are more important things to be arrested for.
Therefore, I DO NOT step foot in Walmart, because I still can't walk into that place without the itch to steal, at least, more than I purchase.


----------



## Earth

Surprised that nobody mentioned gettin guns / ammo out of Wallmart...


----------



## Nemo

you talk so much, yet say so little.


----------



## bicycle

retarted behaviour


----------



## Milque Toast

Lol, I'm the same age as this kid was right now. He went about this shit ALL WRONG. I've been copping from Walmart for 4 years and never raised a hair on anyone's neck. The key is to switch up the location and franchise you hit. Keep distance and time between the locations and you are good. They begin to know your face after a while. If you go in cop ONE or TWO items during the busy hours they don't notice, and if they do they can't do shit once you're off the parking lot. I cannot believe people are this dumb, and I hope he's learned a lot since then (but doubt it greatly). I knew kids like this before I dropped out of school and I wanted to smash their face into the linoleum daily. Definitely a contributing factor to me quitting. Some people just aren't cut out for this shit. They never learn, and I'm actually kind of glad there is a prison system (As much as I hate to say it)... The public school system is fucked. They punish kids early on. So they grow resentment for the system (I did at one point too, and still do), so they lash out. They carry-on in the same mannerisms for the rest of their life and think it's okay. The schools need to learn to quit punishing children and to EDUCATE them. And not in this Social Studies, Maths, Science shit. At least not in grade school.​​They need to teach them in behavioral and life skills. How to keep clean, eat healthy, and what not. How to treat other people, what to do and not to do. Because believe it or not, some parents, like this kid's, don't have a fucking clue how to raise a kid. Yeah, no one's perfect, but we can always be better. This is just evidence. Don't steal unless you know it's not hurting the company, or yourself. If you don't have a good sense of what's around you than you just weren't meant to shoplift. And secondly don't steal if you are 18. You're too old for that shit. At least go spange or some shit. There are better ways, guys. As much as I hate this currency shit, It's all we've got. Stealing past 18 could get you in so much trouble that's not worth the 40 oz, beef jerky, or whatever you were racking. Like I said, there are better ways OP. I have the feeling you are just immature, and wanted to cause trouble like so many of my and your peers. Stay in school, dude. You will sooner live in a cell than the street.​​Edit: And yeah, I've only ever stolen what I needed. Never did I think of "fucking with" the security (Like said, it's basically blowing up spots. imagine if someone else got caught because of your dumb ass). Well, except for the time I had something in my pocket, noticed I was being followed, so I walked to the back, ditched the item on a shelf as I turned a corner (out of view). I was stopped at the front, but found with nothing on me so I walked right out. It's all common sense shit. People seem incapable of thinking things through. Even when I was 13 and stealing things I didn't need, or even want, I wan't this stupid or careless. And to say: "...we had nothing better to do..." Read a fucking book, catch out, go ride you're skateboard you talk so much about. It's difficult being a suburban white kid (I'm not saying that sarcastically either). Trust me, I was far more happy living on the streets than in that fucking hell hole. Granted I never actually lived in the suburbs for long (ghetto all day), it is an emotionally draining enviroment to grow up in. The kids are shit heads, and so are the adults. Just don't blow up spots, for chrissake!​


----------



## bryanpaul

^preach on brother!


----------



## wokofshame

You missed the point of the story mr milktoast. I read it as how much fun it was to be young naive and stupid....ahhh memories....and you felt compelled to go into a self-righteous rant "smashing heads into linoleum". Wow. You come off as a total douche. Glad to hear you like beating people up for "blowing up your spot". LOFL. It's not a fucking hopout


----------



## Milque Toast

You missed my point, there, fellow  . I was conveying my disdain for making other's days harder. As well as the stupidity involved in kids of this age. So, I proposed better education, so that kids wouldn't be this disrespectful. No one is better than each other, but that is not an excuse for this ridiculous behavior (I've had plenty of run ins for graffiti). I'm still this age and have probably been successfully shoplifting, consistently, since before this kid got his first ball hair. Not bragging, simply giving an example that you can do it and not cause trouble for yourself or any one else. What need is there to disrupt the flow of others lives? I'm not going to make points I clearly made before, AGAIN. C'Mon now. 

I don't like beating people up. I never have, and only have gotten into fights against my own will. That was in reference to the typical teenage behaviors seen in the public school system. Yes, dealing with on a daily basis did make me angry. But who else on the planet hasn't had violent thoughts about their peers at one point or another. Whether in the heat of the moment, or simply because they are troubled by others intentions. I don't wish to upset, I'm not trolling. I don't believe you read my post very carefully. I'm just speaking from, what I see as, common sense. Albeit, usueless.


----------



## BobbinGoblin

Ah, the days.


----------



## JoelRailDude

STEAL ANYTHING FROM WAL_MART!!!!! they make billions of dollars, most of their shit is made in slave labor, underpaid, genetically modified fields, etc etc etc. They have destroyed local economies, and taken over with their big box stores. I would love a 100+ people smash and grab-a-ton there. They deserve it.


----------



## ipoPua

imma be real i didnt read the whole thing. i broke their doors off with an umbrella once


----------



## Alaska

They used to have these dog treats that were pretty much just peanut butter oreos, and we used to go to Wal-Mart just for those. 14 years old and stealing dog treats for consumption... The golden age, for sure.


----------



## JoelRailDude

I have never stolen from wal-mart simply because....I'm not the stealing shit guy. But recently I've gathered info on who Wal-mart really is...and I've been angry. Every time I'm there I open all packages i can while browsing, ruining them. i accidentally drop cans, denting them. I will miss place food items so they will contaminate each other. break multiple egg cartons at once. Open as many underwear bags as I can, at once, with greasy hands once!!! I dont do anything that will require extra work from employees, just general damage. Specially if Its a out of town W-mart. 

I try not to ruin food that much, since it hurts me knowing good food went to trash because of me instead of feeding people, when thousands die of starvation.

But since I have Electronic Engineering skills, I have a "magic wand" ( antenna) that will lock ALL shopping carts within 100 feet. I declined using a EMP to ruins their computers, cash registers and TVs because it would also ruin people's phones and my phone, MP3 and whatnot. It seems to me thats where they would loose most of their money, in electronics. I also have a pointy ring and I poke Cameras and Video recorders with it breaking and scratching lenses and LCDs. also scratch glass shelves at the Jewelry and phone section. I also try to consume something from the store, like a snack, while "browsing".

I also went and opened a bottle of their Own RoundUp, and sprayed it on as many seasonal flowers and plants i could before it ran out. 

Just hate wal-mart. And not to Bragg, but I look like a very nice, well kept costumer, so they NEVER suspect of me.


----------



## ipoPua

lol that's beaster dude, intense


----------

